# New York scenes from 1993 filmed in HD



## editor (Apr 10, 2017)

This is interesting: 





> In 2002 D-Theater launched in the US - the dealers needed a demo tape of HD footage. JVC reused some HD video that had been shot as a demo for the Japanese HD market back in 1993.
> This footage would have most likely been originally used for a HiVision MUSE Laserdisc demo.
> 
> You can tell the year is 1993 by the adverts in Times Square - the Radio 501 CD that's advertised on a billboard came out in 1993 and Paper Moon is playing at the Marquis Theater.
> ...


----------



## BassJunkie (May 11, 2017)

Obvious to say, but it seems like a different world with no one walking along looking at their 'phone.


----------



## Crispy (May 11, 2017)

BassJunkie said:


> Obvious to say, but it seems like a different world with no one walking along looking at their 'phone.


I can't wait to watch this on my tele'


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 11, 2017)

Why didn't they run over the cunt with the SS jumper on?


----------



## BassJunkie (May 11, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I can't wait to watch this on my tele'



I see what you did there  however you've introduced a certain amount of ambiguity, will you be watching on your telephone or television?


----------

